# I Most Humbly Commit



## JM (Apr 10, 2009)

by Augustus Toplady

I most humbly commit my soul to Almighty God, Whom I honor, and have long experienced to be my ever gracious and infinitely merciful Father. Nor have I the least doubt of my election, justification and eternal happiness through the riches of His everlasting and unchangeable kindness to me in Christ Jesus, His co-equal Son, my only, my assured and my all- sufficient Savior; washed in Whose propitiatory blood (the blood that satisfied divine justice), and clothed with Whose imputed righteousness, I trust to stand perfect, sinless and complete; and do verily believe that I most certainly shall so stand perfect, sinless and complete; and do stand, in the hour of death, and in the kingdom of heaven, and at the last judgment and in the ultimate state of endless glory. Neither can I write this my last will without rendering the deepest, the most solemn and the most ardent thanks to the adorable Trinity in unity, for Their eternal, unmerited, irreversible and inexhaustible love to me a sinner. I bless God the Father for having written from everlasting my unworthy name in the Book of Life - even for appointing me to obtain salvation through Jesus Christ my Lord. I adore God the Son for having vouchsafed (condescended) to redeem me by His own most precious death, and for having obeyed the whole law for my justification. I admire and revere the gracious benignity of God the Holy Ghost, Who converted me to the saving knowledge of Christ more than twenty-two years ago, and Whose enlightening, supporting, comforting and sanctifying agency is, and (I doubt not) will be my strength and song in the hours of my earthly pilgrimage.

--Taken from the Last Will and Testament


----------

